# best 7 wonders of architecture in your country



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

i start with my country -
seven wonders of malaysia architecture
1.petronas twin tower(tallest building in malaysia,tallest twin tower in the world)








2.bukit jalil national stadium(biggest stadium in malaysia,hosting successful commonwealth games 1998)








3.menara kuala lumpur(tallest communication tower in malaysia)








4.kuala lumpur international airport(nominis for world best airport,biggest in malaysia)








5.sultan mizan mosque(malaysia biggest steel structure,modern islamic design)

6.sri gemilang bridge(longest span bridge in malaysia,unique architecture)








7.f1 sepang(international sport event,1st in asia)


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Not my country, but couldnt resist:

1.Great Wall, worlds largest manmade structure, entire length of all sections - 8851 km






















2. Grand Canal, 1400 years old 1776 km long (worlds largest manmade waterway, and dwarfing the great wall as pictured below):




























3. Forbidden City (worlds largest palace - 980 buildings and 8700 rooms or chambers)




















4. Xian Tombs - *500 imperial tombs and pyramids*, of which only a few have been explored, with the Terracotta Army just being
one of them (which has so far taken 36 years, and will take another 80 to completely excavate). The grandest tomb has never been
excavated but took 700,000 labourers 38 years to construct.






















5. Potala Palace, Lhasa, Tibet - 370-656ft tall, 1300 ft wide, for centuries the tallest building in the world






















6. Longmen Grottoes- 1,400 hand carved caves housing *100,000 statues:*






















7. Mogao Caves, worlds largest depository of Buddhist art collected over 1,000 years from 366 AD, in *492 temples, 735 caves with over 11,000 frescoes, 2400 statues, and thousands of ancient manuscripts*


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

..


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

In my opinion (Spain):

1. Alhambra (Granada)










Seville Cathedral and Giralda










Alcázar (Segovia)










Major Square of Salamanca










Royal Palace (Madrid)










Santiago de Compostela Cathedral










Córdoba Mosque and Cathedral










Mérida Roman Theatre










Burgos Cathedral










Granja de San Ildefonso


----------



## Innsertnamehere (Jun 8, 2010)

random tidbit, but i've been to the merida roman theater.....


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

i think famous 7 wonder of architecture in usa is
1.statue of liberty
2.empire state building
3.chysler tower
4.times square ny
5.brooklyn bridge
6.disney concert hall
7.wtc


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

United Arab Emirates 
1.burj dubai
2.palm jumierah
3.atlantis dubai
4.doha aspire tower
5.ferrari abu dhabi
6.dubai international airport
7.infinity dubai


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

china has the great historical architecture...


----------



## Torch (Mar 22, 2005)

*Schloss Neuschwanstein (Schwangau)*









*Kölner Dom (Cologne)*









*Aachener Dom*









*Frauenkirche Dresden*









*Reichstag (Berlin)*









*Schloss Sanssouci (Potsdam)*









*Olympia Stadion München (Munich)*


----------



## boschb (Jul 8, 2010)

guy4versa4 said:


> 4.doha aspire tower


what? qatar you said uae?


----------



## FlagshipV (Aug 3, 2010)

*In Singapore:*

1 *MARINA BAY SANDS*(Worlds largest cantilevered platform & Worlds longest elevated pool)


















2 *THE SINGAPORE FLYER*(Worlds largest observation wheel)









3 *THE FLOAT @ MARINA BAY*(Worlds Largest floating platform)


















4 *Singapore Changi International Airport*(Voted Best Airport in the world 2010 by Skytrax)


















5 *RESORTS WORLD @ SENTOSA*(Home to South East Asia's only Universal Studios theme park with the tallest dualing roller coasters in the world)



























6 *THE PINNACLE @ DUXTON*(Tallest Public Housing Project)









7 *THE SAIL @ MARINA BAY*(a six star condominium and one of the tallest residential skyscrapers in the world)


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

^^
Oh my...the marvels of architecture in your country are a swimming pool, a theme park and a ferris wheel?! That would be really poor! What about your historic architectural treasures?


----------



## adeiush (Oct 16, 2009)

*Romania* (in my opinion)

*1. Peles Castel*

















*2. Romanian Athenaeum*

















*3. Corvinesti Castel*









*4. Palatul Culturii (Iasi)*

















*5. Bran Castle*









*6. Rasnov*

















*7. CEC Palace*


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

Tiaren said:


> ^^
> Oh my...the marvels of architecture in your country are a swimming pool, a theme park and a ferris wheel?! That would be really poor! What about your historic architectural treasures?


yeah..its look wierd..but when u see it live with your eyer..you will adore in..marina sandy bay and flyer is awesome..and vivo city also have a nice architecture..for me best singapore architecture is=
1.marina sand bay
2.singapore flyer
3.helix bridge
4.vivo city
5.merlion
6.esplanade
7.resort world


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

^^
*The Helix Singapore*


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Tiaren said:


> ^^
> Oh my...the marvels of architecture in your country are a swimming pool, a theme park and a ferris wheel?! That would be really poor! What about your historic architectural treasures?


They don't have to be ancient. I like his choices and I would love to swim in that pool one day.


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

what an impressive threads, asia really has some impressive stuff in general... nice combinatino of culture and modern constructions....

although I have to admit spain has a lovely collection aswell...


----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)

some countries have "7 wonders of architecture" so un-artistic that it really makes me sad.

architecture is not the same thing as construction.

as for the Reichstag, it was wonderful before the fire, I don't think its wonderful anymore, and it's certainly not comparable with some baroque castles of Germany that are not in the list.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Well Singapore is a futuristic city so it's fitting that their wonders are modern.


----------



## Chainedwolf (Feb 27, 2010)

Vrooms said:


> ^^
> *The Helix Singapore*


:drool:
Holy-mother-of-god!! That is impressive!


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

That is so sexy! Anybody knows who designed it?


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

siamu maharaj said:


> That is so sexy! Anybody knows who designed it?


Its was designed by three firms, COX Group Pte Ltd (Australia), ARUP Pte Ltd (Australia) and Architects 61 (Singapore).:cheers:


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

*Iran*:

1. *Kurit Dam*, the highest dam in world for 550 years till 20th century










http://www.irncid.org/DWNLoad.aspx?FN=22604d3c-c5d3-4e9f-8640-380ae2922694.pdf

• The overtopping resistance of arch masonry dam was vital to it’s safety, as the dam had no spillway and the dam builders of 650 years ago could not possibly foresee the extreme floods probable during the life of the structure. In this regard, integration of erosion resistance of masonry and geometry of the dam contributed greatly to the safety of the dam during floods. It is estimated that the Kurit dam has been overtopped for more than 1000 times in 650 years.
• No diversion tunnel was required as the dam was built on a brick arch in a narrow canyon. The lower part the dam was constructed during a dry season 
• The Kurit dam was built in a very narrow canyon and its crest length reached only 80% of the height. Accordingly selection of arch configuration, minimized the thickness and volume of the dam (the crest thickness is only 1.2 m). Otherwise, the construction of the dam would have not been feasible due to difficult access to the site. 
• The Kurit dam has experienced the Tabas earthquake with a magnitude of 7.8 without even minor damage in 1978. 25,000 people were killed in the earthquake in the thinly populated region. 

2. *Gonabad Qanat*, the deepest qanat in the world (360 meters in depth and 33 kilometers long tunnel)










http://whc.unesco.org/en/tentativelists/5207/
The property contains of 427 water wells with a length of 33113 meters and has been constructed based on different sciences like physics, geology and hydraulics and made it possible for the inhabitants to live in such a dry land that it rains there scarcely. 

3. *Atashgah*, a mysterious 205 m-high man-made building!



















4. *Terrace of Persepolis*, World’s Largest Ancient Building





































It is almost four times larger than the Great Pyramid of Giza in Egypt, the average weight of a block of the Egyptian Pyramid is about 2.3 tons but about Persepolis this is 45 tons (about 20 times heavier)!

5. *Temple of Anahita (Artemis)*, World’s Largest Ancient Temple




























6. *Ziggurat of Chogha Zanbil*, World’s Largest Ziggurat










7. *Falak-ol-Aflak Castle*, An Ancient Wonder










Wonders of the world: http://www.statemaster.com/encyclopedia/Wonder-of-the-World

Ancient Candidates
After a lot more of the world was discovered by the western world, wonders new to the western world made their appearance on new lists of wonders: ... Falak-ol-Aflak Castle


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

^^
Fantastic! 
Can some now understand, why I find it ridiculous calling a swimming pool, a ferris wheel, a mall, a theme park... the treasures/wonders of ones country?


----------



## boschb (Jul 8, 2010)

^^not all countries have much history but yeah that is ridiculous 
iran has more history than almost any country on earth


----------



## boschb (Jul 8, 2010)

Cyrus said:


> 3. *Atashgah*, a mysterious 205 m-high man-made building!


??? 205m!!!! thats much larger that the great pyramids and taller that the tallest building in my city!


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

^^This thread is called best 7 wonders of architecture in your country so they don't have to be all about historic architecture. Anyway there are countries that do not have that much history so I think it ok to post what flagshipv posted. Everyone has their own take on things........


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Atashgah appears to be a pyramid. Anyone know the use at the time?


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

boschb said:


> ??? 205m!!!! thats much larger that the great pyramids and taller that the tallest building in my city!


As I said that is mysterious, it certainly looks like just a natural mountain but if you look more closely then you will see a large number of blocks, especially in lower parts.


----------



## marciomacana (Sep 12, 2010)

*Brazil*

Christ the Redeemer's Statue - Rio de Janeiro.










Octavio Frias de Oliveira's Bridge. - São Pulo.










The whole City of Brasilia.










Itaipu's Hydroelectric - Parana's State / Paraguay.










San Francisco's River transposition.










Presidente Costa e Silva's Bridge. - Rio de Janeiro's Metropolitan Area.










Contemporany Art's Museum - Niteroi.


----------



## thekh (Mar 2, 2008)

*Cambodia*
In my opinion:

*Angkor Wat*- The world largest religion temple and the largest stone structure in world 

















*Bayon*- The largest Buddhist stone temple in Cambodia









*Beng Mealea*- It was believe to be the second largest Khmer temple in Cambodia cover with jungle.

















*banteay Srei*- One of the most beautiful decoration of all Khmer temples.








More pictures of this temple visit here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=988839&page=3


*West baray*- The largest man-made ancient reservoir in the world(8km x 2.1km)









*Phnom Bakheng*- Khmer temple that has the most towers, over 108 towers.









*Royal Palace*- Collection of Khmer classic architecture


----------



## cornel001 (Dec 17, 2008)

delete (I clicked edit and it messed up)


----------



## cornel001 (Dec 17, 2008)

delete


----------



## cornel001 (Dec 17, 2008)

adeiush said:


> *Romania* (in my opinion)


Well, for some reason you left "People's House aka Parliament Palace" out. It should be in top. They say it is second biggest building in the world.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

both Iran and Cambodia are amazing


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Mexico IMO*

*1. Torre Mayor*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2171109900/


*2. Palenque Palace*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jim-sf/2814504579/

*3. Pyramid of the Moon(Temple)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/archer10/2214742994/in/set-72157603780026058/

*4. Palace of Columns*
*Scroll*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rodoaraiza/4970932827/

*5. Structure II(Temple)*









*6. Governor's Palace*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcbabej/3732507407/

*7. Palace of Sayil*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/archer10/4711319393/in/set-72157623908956569/


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

^you can't miss out Chulula pyramid, the worlds largest monument ever constructed at 4.45 million cubic metres (by comparison the Great Pyramid of Cheops is 2.5 million).

It covers 45 acres and only the bottom part has been excavated (the Spanish built a church at the top thinking it was a hill):


----------



## DanielShin (Nov 28, 2009)

*My country*

*ISRAEL
*

*Moshe Aviv tower*









*Bahá'í_World_Centre*









*Israel National Airport*

























*Pagoda House*









*Western Wall*









Church of the Holy Sepulchre
















*
Minzar Mar Saba*


----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm from Argentina
Its hard to resume in one picture every building, i'll add links so you can look interior pics of the buildings.

Without order:


Palacio de las aguas (design by swedish -argentinian Nystromer, its a French renaissance palace covered in over 300,000 glazed, multi-color terra cotta tiles)
info: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Water_Company_Palace

















Palacio Barolo (inspired by Divine Comedy constructed as Dante Aligheri tomb for protecting his ashes during the war)
info: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palacio_Barolo
detail:


















Teatro Colon (the biggest lyric theatre in the world and one of the big 5)
more pics: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58192811&postcount=786
3d: http://www.panorob.de/colon/popup.htm










Congreso Nacional (a big Reichstag that "floats" on BA's moody ground thanks to an inverted dome the same size of the upper one)










with Rodin's thinker










Catedral de La Plata (inspired by the Koln one, tallest in the continent when designed, done with bricks on gothic style)



















Palacio Paz (design by Louis Sortais, when Clemenceau visited BA said the whole cort of Louis XVI could live here, it's often considered the best french palace outside Europe)

more pics: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1056451&page=2





































Casa Rosada (the never-ending, mutilated, painted pink, 3 facade gorvernment palace)
more info about its evolution til the 30s, and involution until today: http://miradaatenta.wordpress.com/2010/06/20/la-evolucion-arquitectonica-de-la-casa-rosada/
west facade









detail









north facade









east facade










Basilica de Lujan (national church, pelgrims choice at 64km from BA)



















Rambla Bristol (it was demolished in Mar del Plata, but truly I have never seen something like around the world, it was a 2,5km seaside beaux-arts colonade with cupoles, stairs, clubs, everything)


























10th is very very hard!

I don't know which to choose, if Rene Sergents Bosch Palace in Buenos Aires or Sans Souci Palace in San Fernando or Tucumans Casa de Gobierno, it could be also the Centro Naval, I'll decide and post later!


----------



## @b1 (Feb 7, 2009)

7 wonders of Indonesian architecture:

1. Borobudur Temple, Magelang, Central Java









2. Prambanan Temple, Yogyakarta









3. Ulun Danu Temple, Bratan lake, Bali









4. Buitenzorg Palace, Bogor









5. Satay Building, Bandung









6. Istiqlal Mosque, Jakarta









7. Infinite Chapel, Nusa Dua, Bali


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

Greece, EU:

1. Parthenon, Athens. *447-438 B.C.* _Architects: Iktinos and Callicrates_:


















































2. Epidavros theater. *4th century B.C.* _Architect: Polykleitos the Younger._ (ancient theater, still in use!!!):


































3. OAKA sport complex, Αthens. *originally built in 1982 - renovation 2001-2004.* _Architect: Santiago Calatrava_:


































































4. Rion-Antirrion bridge, western Greece. *1998-2004.* (world's second longest cable-stayed "suspended" deck bridge):


























5. Erectheum, Athens. *421-407 B.C.*. _Architect: Mnesicles (probably)_:


































6. New Acropolis museum, Athens. *21st century.*_Architect: Bernard Tschumi_:


































































7. Canal of Corinth. *1881-1893*:


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*-Malaysia-*

*Sky Bridge, Langkawi Island*


















*Crystal Mosque, Terengganu*


















*Kek Lok Si Temple, Penang*









*Sultan Abdul Samad Building, KL*














*State Legislative Assembly Complex , Sarawak*


















*Blue Mansion, Penang*


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

potiz81, what kind of list is that? Where is Meteora, Mount Athos, Olympia, Delphi etc? 2 places for the Acropolis, and one more for its museum? Please........


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

ReiAyanami said:


> potiz81, what kind of list is that? Where is Meteora, Mount Athos, Olympia, Delphi etc? 2 places for the Acropolis, and one more for its museum? Please........


Meteora is a wonderfull place, but personally I consider it more as natural wonder than an architectural one..the same goes for Santorini's caldera..


About Mt Athos never been there and I had no idea which monasteries are really architecturally imressive.

About Olympia and Delfi...I tried hard to avoid a list consisted exclusively by monuments of classical period..so I choose the most obvious and archetypal ones, as Acropolis and Epidavros, because their forms were immitated and copied by architects worldwide million of times till today from different cultures... 
On the other hand, I think that some more contemporary constructions like the new Acropolis Museum , the Rio cable bridge and the Corinthian Canal are really impressive and named as "wonders", each one at its time of construction.

Feel free to present your own list of architectural wonders of our country, I m looking forward to see it!


----------



## Iemand (Aug 16, 2007)

*Belgium*

*Atomium (Brussels)*









*Our Lady`s Cathedral (Antwerp)*









*Grand Place (Brussels)*









*Central Station (Antwerp)*









*Guillemins Station(Liege)*










*Notre-Dame Cathedral (Tournai)*









*Justice Palace (Brussels)*









*Other interesting places: Bruges, Ghent, Leuven, Ypers, Waterloo*


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Ok I´ll try to list 7 "wonders" from Sweden. 



1: 
Göta channel. Built 1810 - 1832. 190km long with 87km digged by hand by a total of 58 000 soldiors.




















2:
Turning Torso. Built 2001-2005.




















3:
Drottningholms palace. Built 1662-1699.



















4:
Ice hotel. A famous hotel in north of Sweden made of ice. Its rebuilt each year with individualy designed suites.


























5:
Uppsala cathedral. Finnished the year 1435. 118,7m high.









6:
Kalmar Castle. 800 years of history.


















7: The Globe arena. Built 1986-89.
(Notise the little red cottage near the top.  )


----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)

I quote myself cause I have found new pics of the last building and I edited my original post. I think its interesting to see it even if it's been demolished.



Luli Pop said:


> I'm from Argentina
> Its hard to resume in one picture every building, i'll add links so you can look interior pics of the buildings.
> 
> Without order:
> ...


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

best wonder of hostorical architecture in malaysia
1.a famosa fort malacca


2.zahir mosque alor star


3.sultan abdul samad building


4.keretapi tanah melayu terminal


5.ubudiah mosque


6.leaning tower teluk intan

7.istana seri menanti


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

Sydney Opera House
Sydney Harbour Bridge
Q1 Tower, Gold Coast
Anzac Bridge, Sydney
Story Bridge, Brisbane
Old Rialto Building & Winfield Building/Rialto Tower, Melbourne (the contrast)
Waterfront Place, Brisbane


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

Old Rialto Building & Winfield Building/Rialto Tower, Melbourne (the contrast)










Image - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Rialto_old.....jpg


----------



## Nebuchednezzar (Jan 25, 2012)

Iraq:

1. Victory arch (the Crossed Swords monument):


























2. Tomb of the unknown soldier:











































3. Martyrs Memorial:



































4. Um Al-Qura Mosque:


















5. The golden shrines of Najaf, Kerbala, Baghdad & Samarra:
There are 5 shrines with golden domes in Iraq, they have basically a similar architectural design.









All of the 5 shrines have golden domes (a total of 7) & also golden minarets (a total of 14 minarets).


























Inside the shrine complex:

















6.Al-Faw Palace:


























7. The Spiral Minaret & the Great Mosque of Samarra:
Completed in 851 AD, the minaret is 52 metres high & 33 metres wide. Made entirely of baked mud bricks.


----------



## tikiturf (May 20, 2011)

In France, it would be :

1. The Eiffel Tower (1889)

Eiffel Tower par dvpfagan, sur Flickr


Eiffel Tower par mK B., sur Flickr

2.Palace of Versailles and its gardens

The Palace, Château de Versailles par rosebennet, sur Flickr


Bassin d'Apollon et Château de Versailles par y.caradec, sur Flickr


Jardin de l'orangerie  par Thomas Sagory / du-ciel.com, sur Flickr


Château de Versailles par Thomas Sagory / du-ciel.com, sur Flickr

3.Le Mont Saint-Michel

Le Mont Saint-Michel par ecololo, sur Flickr


Le Mont Saint Michel par WDariusz, sur Flickr

4.Millau Viaduct

Millau Viaduct par NAParish, sur Flickr


Millau Viaduct  par Leonotron, sur Flickr

5.Strasbourg's cathedral (almost a skyscraper)

Alsace_Strasbourg_Cathedral_Exterior1 par Red Dirt Girl, sur Flickr

6.Le Louvre Museum

Le Louvre par Philippe Lejeanvre, sur Flickr


Le Louvre par [Schmitzoide], sur Flickr


AutoKAP in Paris from Le pont des Arts par Pierre Lesage, sur Flickr

7.Arena of Nîmes

Nimes arena at night, 2008 par Damien and Marie, sur Flickr


Nimes - arena - aerial - postcard.jpg par Barron Family, sur Flickr


----------



## tommolo (Mar 25, 2008)

1. coliseum and Castle of the Angel in Rome








































2. saint peter, sistine chapel and the vatican palaces and museums (geographically in Italy)
























The Sixtine Chapel from michelangelo, dubbed by many critics (and tourists) the biggest achievement in western art








Probably one of the most iconic part is the Creation of Adam, matched in popularity only by the mona lisa I read








the famous Pietà by Michelangelo
































3. leaning tower of pisa


















































































4. saint mark basilica in venice

























































5. florence cityscape








































Another big one from michelangelo, the David, whose copy stands in its original position in the Piazza della Signoria. The original is in the Gallerie dell'Accademia
























































6. agrigento greek temples









































7. amalfi coast, ischia and positano:


















































...and many, many more sights, like for example one of the Savoy Royal Palace, Stupinigi:

























Or the Bourbon royal palace in Caserta:
















Or even the historical centre of Siena:








The rocca scaligera in sirmione, Garda lake:








































or the Pantheon in Rome:









































but as we all know rome would deserve a 7 wondres of its own, since many are the most famous spots and still they're only a small fractions of the hidden beauty of the eternal city:

1. piazza di spagna 








2. fontana di trevi 









or the churches of rome, like
3. San carlo alle quattro fontane:

































4. or sant'ivo alla sapienza:

















5. or the major churches, like Santa Maria Maggiore:








a panoramical view like I haven't found on the web, but everyone who goes there see it "live" actually like this:
















6. Or san giovanni in laterano, the cathedral church of rome:
























7. Or the San Paolo fuori le mura basilica:









































With special metion to Piazza del Popolo:









And the famous Piazza Navona, built above a roman circus:




























And now some outsiders, like the santa croce in gerusalemme basilica in rome:










or the vittoriano basilica in rome:









That's it! 

And still are missing Pompeii, Herculaneum, the many cathedrals like the one in Milan, Siena or Assisi's basilica and so on...


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

France and Italy are hard to beat!


----------



## garum0 (Jul 26, 2010)

boschb said:


> ??? 205m!!!! thats much larger that the great pyramids and taller that the tallest building in my city!


Atashgah should be a hill not an artificial structure.


----------



## natethegreatforlife (Feb 18, 2012)

Top 7 pieces of architechture in America in my opinion:

1. The Future World Trade Center Complex









2. Gateway Arch









3. Statue of Liberty









4. Seattle Space Needle









5. Willis Tower









6. The Stratosphere









7. Golden Gate Bridge


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

Netherlands

1. Amsterdam canal cityscape









2. Kinderdijk









3. Rietveldhuis









4. Radio Kootwijk









5. Hilversum Cityhall









6. Erasmusbrug









7. Maeslantkering


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

^^
Good list. However much I love Radio Kootwijk, I think we should replace it with one of our other many classics of modern architecture, though it's hard to say what.


Piet Blom ?









MVRDV ?














































Duiker ?




















Michel de Klerk ?












Or the relatively unknown Kraanspoor?


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

^I wanted to put a modern building in the list instead of Radio Kootwijk, but i didn't know which one to pick. The flats of the Bijlmer crossed my mind, and the province house of Noord-Brabant, the cubical houses of Piet Blom, the Nirwanaflat in the Hague, the Glasspalace of Heerlen and the Van Nelle Factory. But i'm also a huge fan of the Institute of Sound and Vision of Neutelings Riedijk (but Hilversum is already presented in the list with another masterpiece).

There is just too much good stuff


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

Sweden:










Drottningholm Palace










Göta Canal

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skogskyrkog%C3%A5rden

Skogskyrkogården (The Woodland Cemetery)










Visby City Wall










The Öresund bridge










Turning Torso










Stockholm City Hall


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Norway. 
Random order.


*1. The wharf in Bergen.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/erikveland/445744100/sizes/l/in/photostream/



*2. Stave churches. These are scattered around the country. This one is located at Borgund. *








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fjordblick/3497243222/



*3. Nidaros Cathedral in Trondheim.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aaberg/3650960110/sizes/o/in/photostream/



*4. The art nouveau city of Ålesund.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hmluker/4398292953/sizes/l/in/photostream/



*5. The modern opera house in Oslo.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rennyba/2450331056/sizes/l/in/photostream/



*6. 19th century architecture of Oslo. *








(own picture)



*7. The Arctic Cathedral in Tromsø.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5175250171/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

..


----------



## Jex7844 (Mar 26, 2009)

What a beautiful thread...

*Another 2 beauties from France:*

*ROCAMADOUR:*​








*Pic by Mart Minjmering*

*The CHAMBORD CASTLE:*​









*The CHENONCEAU CASTLE:*


















There are thousands of castles in France but two are enough I guess...:lol:


----------



## Robert Wallace (Feb 29, 2012)

*Attribution and Linking of Pictures from Flickr*

It is flattering to be advised that some of my pictures have been posted on this thread. (http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1212205&page=3). Posted by Potiz81

The relevant images are http://www.flickr.com/photos/robwallace/4441662454 and http://www.flickr.com/photos/robwallace/7746460/. . However, I would have preferred that my permission was asked before posting here. hno:

Further, it is required by Flickr guidelines that there should be proper attribution and a link back to the original image on Flickr when used in this way. hno: Surely, not difficult to do, and to give credit to the photographer 

I'm sure the same applies to other Flickr photographers whose images were used in this thread.

Rob
www.flickr.com/photos/robwallace


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

Admittedly, it's hard for a developing nation to compete in such expositions but here's my list for the Philippines.

1. Paoay Church, Ilocos Norte


Paoay Church by Yisra'el (busy), on Flickr

2. Intramuros, Manila


Gate of Fort Santiago by Frisno, on Flickr

3. San Sebastian Church, Manila










4. Manila Metropolitan Theater


meet me at the met by life begins with 4t, on Flickr

5. Cultural Center of the Philippines










6. Far Eastern University - Nicanor Reyes Hall










7. National Museum of the Philippines


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

New list for Mexico

1. Suspension bridge at Yaxchilan, Chiapas, for innovation.








http://www.buriedmirror.com/latest/architecture/a-maya-suspension-bridge/









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1734332

2. Main palace of Palenque, Chiapas, for beauty and size.

Palenque #6 by J.G. in S.F., on Flickr

3. Nunnery Quadrangle, Uxmal, Yucatan, for beauty and size.








My image.

4. Structure 2, Calakmul, Campeche, for size and age.








http://www.latinamericanstudies.org/calakmul.htm

5. Great Pyramid of Cholula, Puebla, for size.








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:PatioAltarsCholula3.JPG

6. Pyramid of the Moon, Teotihuacan, State of Mexico, for Beauty and size.

Pirámide de la Luna y Calzada de los muertos by OtroPX, on Flickr

7. Palace of Columns, Mitla, Oaxaca, for intricate beauty.

2009_147_Mitla by acas2005, on Flickr


"Lugar de los Muertos" by RCONDEM, on Flickr


----------



## Iago Carvalho (Apr 30, 2011)

Brasil:

Brasília:




































Rio–Niterói Bridge









Christ the Redeemer









Itaipu









Quitandinha Palace









Ipiranga Museum









Se cathedral Sao Paulo









Others:

Octávio Frias de Oliveira Bridge









Brasilia Cathedral









Botanic Garden Curitiba









Lacerda Elevator Salvador









Pelourinho Salvador









Banespa:









Maracanã:









Inhotim









Amazon Theatre:


----------



## tommolo (Mar 25, 2008)

Would be interesting to see the Natural Seven Wonders of Brazil, since Brazil is an amazing natural country. What would you include, beside the Itaipù falls and the Corcovado/rio de janeiro bay? Thanks!


----------



## Iago Carvalho (Apr 30, 2011)

tommolo said:


> Would be interesting to see the Natural Seven Wonders of Brazil, since Brazil is an amazing natural country. What would you include, beside the Itaipù falls and the Corcovado/rio de janeiro bay? Thanks!


Amazon River:









Sugar loaf:









Serra dos Órgãos:









Lençóis Maranhences:









Monte Roraima:









Amazon Rainforest









Fernando de Noronha:


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Iago Carvalho said:


> Monte Roraima:


Wow....Nice to know that some places can still surprise you. Never knew such a place existed until this picture.


----------



## tommolo (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks! I knew natural Brazil was really a feast for the eyes, but still I was stunned!


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Exactly, I'm also surprised to see all those great nature wonders.


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

United Arab Emirates

Burj Khalifa, Dubai










Sheikh Zayed Grand Mosque, Abu Dhabi










Blue Souq, Sharjah










Burj Al Arab, Dubai










Emirates Palace, Abu Dhabi










The Palm Jumeirah, Dubai










Emirates Towers, Dubai


----------



## tommolo (Mar 25, 2008)

Angel Soliman said:


> Nice Post! I really enjoyed to see all of this spectacular pictures.. Thank you for sharing this very wonderful pictures.. Keep it up!


...ok let's see some other different seven wonders from Italy, this time naturalistically (shouldn't we open that other thread?)

1. The Dolomiti mountains




























2. Gulf of Naples with the Vesuvio volcan, Capri, the Grotta Azzurra and the Faraglioni rocks and ischia










Now some architecture finally, the city of Naples itself, filled with more than 448 very decorated and monumental churches (that is, built before XIX century)



























































































3. Tuscan hills














































And always in central Italy, in the Tosco-Emilian Appennines, we have the "pietra Bismantova":
























4. Tavolara island in Sardinia




























5. Como and Lombardy lakes























































and finally some great architecture: the magnificent Isola Bella, built by noble Borromeo family
































































6. Gran Paradiso natural park and the matternhorn (or Cervino) in the alps of valle d'aosta




























7. Etna volcan, Sicily



















View from the famous Taormina gulf and Taormina Greek theater towards Etna erupting...










the Etna seen from continental Italy. Its eruptions are continuous, spectacular and completely harmless since there is a vast natural park protecting cities from the volcano's fires 










I hope you enjoyed them


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

_My_ list for *Germany*

1. Fernsehturm, Berlin
Still the tallest structure in Berlin and Germany and one of the tallest in Europe.
Not the first, but for sure one of the most famous tv towers and in my opinion the most beautiful one.
Timeless design.








( http://www.geo-reisecommunity.de/bild/229715/Fernsehturm-in-Berlin-Mitte )

2. former Airport Tempelhof, Berlin
The over 1.2 km long mother of modern airports. And the biggest (floor area-wise) building of the world by its time. 
It still is one of the biggest of the world.








( http://le.terminal.a.over-blog.com/article-vestiges-des-annees-sombres-tempelhof-77187362.html )

3. Kölner Dom, Cologne
This one took over 800 years to complete it. One of the most impressive cathedrals of the world and one of the biggest.


















4. Messeturm, Frankfurt
The second tallest skyscraper of Germany, but the most beautiful one. Its just a fantastic timeless design. 
For me even one of the best of the world.
















( wikipedia, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Frankfurt_am_Main_Messeturm_bei_Nacht.jpg )


5. Speicherstadt, Hamburg
A big warehouse district of Hamburg, one of its major landmarks and an impressive sight. A great engineering of the 19th century.
















(both http://www.hamburg-tourism.de/sehenswertes/best-of-hamburg/speicherstadt/ and http://www.welt.de/regionales/hamburg/article1835729/Hamburger_Speicherstadt_als_Weltkulturerbe.html)



6. historic cityscape of Dresden
Once called one of the most beautiful cities of the world. Dresden however suffered heavy damage by the 2nd WW and 40 years of commie rule.
However, major sights survived all that and today great parts of the old town are renovated and reconstructed. A marvel of beauty.








( Frank Kaiser - http://frankkaiser.com/ )










7. Castle of Schwerin
Probably the most unknown of the 7, but for me it is the most beautiful castle of Germany. Fantastic building itself
in a great location on a island right next to the city center of Schwerin.








( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Schwerin-Schloss-gp.jpg )


If I could name 7 more, the list would include many more famous landmarks and impressive buildings:
Brandenburg Gate, Reichstag, Ulm Cathedral, Castle Neuschwanstein, ...


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Wonderful architectonic jewels in All countries shown in this thread. I specially liked France.

About the geographic wonders, I think you should move the pictures of Brazil and Italy to your own thread since this is only for architecture. It looks messy when people start putting things that dont belong to the thread.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Peru*​
*Machu Picchu*










*Chan Chan mud city*










*Arequipas Cathedral*










*Santa Catalinas Monastery*










*Cusco City Centre*










*Plaza San Martin*










*Interbank Tower*


----------



## tommolo (Mar 25, 2008)

^^ yeah I think we should open it...but this is "architecture" forum, anyway...


----------



## demian z (Mar 3, 2012)

Great job, overall the italy (for both architecture and nature) and the brazil post! (for nature particularly!)
It's a beautiful world, after all!


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Thailand

*The Grand Palace and The Emerald Buddha Temple*








*Wat Arun Raj Wararam​*







*Wat Phra Chetuphon​*










*Wat Phra Dhammakaya*











*Bhumibol Bridge*








*Suvarnabhumi International Airport​*






*Impact Arena Muang Thong Thani​*


----------

